# Door sweep issue for inswing exterior door



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You have a few other issues.
#1, That threshold is to low to grade.
There needed to be at least 2" above that outside material.
#2, There's no support under the over hang, where the threshold sticks out past the wall. Left like that the threshold will twist and crack the seals on the ends.
#3 That flooring looks like it was installed wrong. It should have came out to the threshold.
Options: remove and reinstall the door after changing the rough framing and add the needed support under the threshold.
Change the door to an outswing door.
Change the door to an inswing with an adjustable sill. That would give you 1-1/2" of clearance on the inside when the door opens.


----------



## camner (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmmm...and here I thought there'd be a handy item I could purchase for $24.95 or something!

I'm going to have to look when it's light again and see what's going on. I may submit some better pictures, too.

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's hundreds of post on this site and any DIY site showing all the damage to the inside of homes done when decks, stoops, slab are done that close to any door openings.


----------



## camner (Jul 18, 2010)

joecaption said:


> There's hundreds of post on this site and any DIY site showing all the damage to the inside of homes done when decks, stoops, slab are done that close to any door openings.


Sorry to be stupid (well, ignorant, I guess, not stupid) here, but front porches and decks are obviously common...if they aren't supposed to go right up to the door opening, what's supposed to between them and the door opening? And what kind of damage are we talking about (I'll try to search here, as well, and see what I can find).


----------



## camner (Jul 18, 2010)

OK, so I poked around the site and saw a bit of what you mean. Water and/or snow...the idea is that there ought to be a 4"-6" step down from the threshold to whatever's outside. I don't have that on either my front door (porch) or back sliding door (small concrete stoop at door level followed by wooden deck at the same level...hmmm).

I'm not going to try to rebuild everything out front (I mean, have it rebuilt...it's beyond my skills), and fortunately I have both a storm door and a front porch (about 4' deep away from the door) that in combination should keep the weather away, I hope.

Given the existing condition, what can reasonably be done beside rebuild the whole darn thing?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no magic cure all fix for this one that I've ever seen.
Back when I was in business fixing this one building 101 mistake counted for about 25%of my income. 
Building codes call for flashing and that spacing under any door openings but to this day I still seeing DIY's and Pro's building it wrong time and time again.
What can happen with the type flooring you have installed is waters going to get in under it and cause mold to set in.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...BFFB029A97434F9A603F31CFE7F48&selectedIndex=3


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Replace the threshold with one of those that has the replaceable synthetic rubber/vinyl hump. They are still available. Those worked well 50 years ago but some designer decided they didn't look too good and started a trend for appearance whether it is effective or not.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Replacing just the threshold will do nothing to fix any of the real problem's.
It's not going to add to the bottom of the doors height.
Would be next to impossible to install and have it seal under it without removing the door.
With the seal on the threshold instead of on the bottom of the door your going to find that strip is going to be an ongoing issue.
I used to have to keep spares in the truck because I found so many that had came loose or fallen out.
If the new threshold is taller you would have to cut off the bottom of the door for it to fit. Not going to happen unless it's a wooden door.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone living in a house with a 2" ankle twisting/breaking drop off at the threshold better have good liability insurance. Not me, my doors are going to have a generous outdoor landing at floor elevation.

That construction method is for bald houses where it was never learned how to build with eaves overhang, storm doors and porches to protect that portion of the structure.


----------

